# 29fbhs - Havana Interior!



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello Outbackers! I'm a newbee to all this stuff but want to get involved and hopefully contribute in the future. I sure have enjoyed the posts that I have read as a visitor and am learning a lot. I guess that is what it is all about.

About two weeks ago we ordered our new 29 FBHS with the Havana interior! At the time I ordered it the dealer called the factory and found that there was one in production and that it would be shipped within the week. It arrived at the dealer today and we went to check it out. My wife couldn't get behind the Desert Rose (AKA that purple thing) and she kinda liked the Fawn. I wasn't that excited about Fawn but we saw a new brochure with the Havana which apparently replaced the "purple". We liked it then and even more now that we have seen it in person.

We have been shopping for about 9 months for a 5th wheel. After being told that selecting an RV was a collection of compromises because the perfect RV doesn't exist, we came across the 29FBHS. While it is not perfect, it minimizes the compromises and, best of all, we could agree on it. I sepecially like the comparatively light weight and light colored interior. Karen (my better half) likes the amount of storage and, of course, the kitchen layout. High points for her were a place to put the pots and pans, a place for the waste basket, a pantry, and some drawers for silver ware. It is amazing how many manufacturers don't consider those things important enough to include! One of the final deciding points was the day I came across the Outbackers web site. I have lots of "How To" questions and believe I have found the answers - Outbackers web site!

Thank You All
Mike & Karen


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mike & Karen,

Again, welcome to the site and congratulations on the new 29FBHS. sunny I know you will enjoy it. Post us some pics if you can. Let us know when you make the maiden voyage and how things went. Post often, with any questions you might have. There is a wealth of knowledge on this site from lots of veteran campers. Happy Camping


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. We went out and looked at the 5th wheels a week ago and we really liked the 29FBHS, Congrats
Rob


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mike & karen







*congrats on the new 29fbhs *









darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Great TT. Enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Mike Breul to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 5er and enjoy
Have a question just ask plenty of wise people here to help

Don action


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

action Congrats and Welcome!!!! action










Join the group!!! Watch, Read, Ask and Learn!!! Most of all HAVE FUN!!!!!!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike & Karen...CONGRATULATIONS!!







We are new Outback owners also! Like you, this forum had alot to do with our final choice. Newbies always have so many different questions and this forum comes to the rescue!







Not to mention nice people that really care. I am so excited for you! Sure would like to see that new 'Havana' in person! Sounds like a nice change. Anyway, stay safe and HAVE FUN!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats and wlcome Mike and Karen.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Ahem! How about sharing some photos of that Havana interior? We all want to see it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WELCOME!!! Glad you found us. Feel free to ask as many of your "How To" questions. We're happy to help and before you know it, you'll be answering someone elses questions.

Try to find a local Outback Rally in your area....great way to met some of us and see some cool mods in real life.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and congradulations. action

I believe you are the first here to 'get' the Havana interior (a few are ordered) We need pics







..............please

John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback, and welcome to Outbackers! action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

happycamper said:


> action Congrats and Welcome!!!! action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better, myself! Ah, well, there is one more thing -

WELCOME TO THE TRIBE !! action action


----------

